# Excel-Datei erstellen, lesen und schreiben?



## Erikamania (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich schreibe ein Mess-Programm mit Visual C++ 6.0.
Ich will eine Reihe Messdaten in einer Excel-Datei ablegen.
Jedesmal eine neue datei erstellen und die Daten reinschreiben.
wer kann mir helfen

Danke.


----------



## deepthroat (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Anstatt direkt Excel Dateien zu erstellen, könntest du auch einfach CSV (comma seperated value) Dateien erstellen und diese dann in Excel importieren. Ich weiß natürlich jetzt nicht wie praktikabel das für dich wäre...

siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSV-Datei

Gruß


----------



## jokey2 (26. Oktober 2005)

Dazu würde ich auch raten. Erstens ist es einfacher und zweitens weiß ich nicht, ob man überhaupt eine Dokumentation des Excel-Dateiformates bekommen kann.
 Du kannst natürlich versuchen, Excel direkt in Deinem Programm zu verwenden. Das ist aber glaube ich auch nicht ohne.


----------



## Erikamania (27. Oktober 2005)

Danke Leute,
ich versuche es mit CSV.


----------



## The root (29. Oktober 2005)

wenn du ein bissl Ahnung von Datenbanken hast,
kannst natürlich auch ne Verbindung per ODBC-Treibern aufnehmen....

cvs is natürlich am leichtesten zu handlen


----------

